
Doyouevendev.org - dluan
http://doyouevendev.org/
======
spb
This appears to be an ARG promoting / recruiting for (probably recruiting for)
Nona Creative:
[https://twitter.com/sasquatchsaskia/status/69774709349511578...](https://twitter.com/sasquatchsaskia/status/697747093495115782)

------
spb
Right now I'm stuck at the part that asks for the first 5 digits of the square
root of 2 but rejects 14142, 41421, 1.4142, and 1.41421. I'm just brute-
forcing it to find the number they THOUGHT they were asking for.

